# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  أشياء مهمه جداً جداً لا تعلمها

## احمد الحبر

*
أشياء لا تعلمها يستطيع جهازك النقال فعلها 

وهناك عدد قليل من الأشياء التي يمكن القيام به في اوقات الطوارئ الخطيره. 



هاتفك المحمول يمكن في الواقع ان يكون  موفر الحياة أو أداة طارئة من اجل البقاء. افحص الاشياء التي يمكنك القيام به معه : 



((1)) 

الطواريء  
في  حالات الطوارئ في جميع انحاء العالم رقم الطواريء للجوال هو 112 
اذا وجدت نفسك خارج منطقة التغطيه لشبكة الجوال الخاص بك وهناك حالة طارئة اتصل على  112 
وسوف يبحث عن أي شبكة متوفرة لإجراء الإتصال المطلوب 

ويثير الاهتمام أن هذا الرقم 112 يمكن إستخدامه حتى لو كانت لوحة المفاتيح مغلقة 

* جربه * 


((2)) 

هل حدث أن أغلقت على مفاتيح السيارة داخلها ؟ هل لديك جهاز ريموت لفتح السيارة ؟ 

هذا قد يأتي في متناول الشخص يوما ما. سبب وجيه لامتلاك الهاتف الخليوي 



إذا أغلقت على مفاتيح سيارتك داخلها وكان لديك مفتاح إحتياطي في البيت ،إتصل على شخص ما في المنزل على هاتفه النقال . 

أمسك بهاتفك النقال على بعد قدم من باب السيارة وأطلب من الشخص الثاني أن يوجه الريموت الإحتياطي إلى هاتفه ويضغط زر فتح الباب  ..ستفتح الأبواب !!!
وفر على شخص ما القيادة لإيصال المفاتيح إليك ..ربما تكون على بعد مئات الأميال لكن بإمكانك الوصول إلى الشخص الآخر الذي يحمل المفتاح الإحتياطي لفتح السيارة بسهولة دون تكبد عناء المسافة. 

((3)) 

طاقة البطارية المخفية
تخيل أن بطارية هاتفك منخفضة جدا وأنت تتوقع إتصالا مهما وليس لديك جهاز التعبئة أو الشحن ...أجهزة الهاتف من نوكيا تأتي مع بطارية إحتياطية .... 

لتفعيلها عليك الضغط على 

 *3370# 

سيعاد تشغيل الجهاز النقال بالبطارية الإحتياطية بحيث تظهر لديك طاقة شحن بنسبة 50% ....وسيعاد شحن البطارية الإحتياطية عندما تعيد شحن جهازك بإستخدام جهاز التعبئة/ الشحن 

((4)) 
كيفية تعطيل الهواتف النقاله المسروقه؟ 


لتفحص الرقم التسلسلي لهاتفك النقال عليك الضغط على الأزرار التالية : 

* # 0 6 # 

ستظهر الأرقام (15) للرقم التسلسلي الخاص بجهازك ، دونه في مفكرة أو ورقة وفي حالة سرقة جهازك يمكنك الإتصال على شركة الإتصالات وإعطائهم الرقم التسلسلي  وبالتالي بإمكانهم تعطيل جهازك حتى لو تم إستعمال بطاقة أخرى ..وفي حالة عدم إسترجاع جهازك ...على الأقل تضمن عدم مقدرة السارق على إستخدامه أو بيعه أيضا 

j
((5)) 



كن حذرا عن إستخدام جهازك النقال 


عند إتصالك بشخص ما بجهازك النقال لا تضع الجهاز قريبا لأذنيك على يتم الرد على الإتصال..لأنه بعد الإتصال مباشرة تكون الطاقة القصوى المستخدمة 2 واط ..كن حذرا 

' إحفظ دماغك '  الرجاء إستخدام الأذن اليسرى لأنه في حالة إستخدام الأذن اليمنى سيتأثر الدماغ بشكل مباشر ...وهذه حقيقة طبية من فريق أبولو الطبي 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله يديك العافية علي هذة المعلومات القيمة
*

----------


## محمد سانتو

*يعافيك و ينصرك علي من يعاديك حبيبنا
*

----------


## ENG.AALSIR

*تسلم يا راقي على المعلومات القيمة دي
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*انت رائع ومعلوماتك مدهشة وجميلة جداً
                        	*

----------


## محمد خبير

*فعلا صفوة احبكم
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*سلمت اناملك التي خطت علي البوست حبيبنا لك التحية والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*شكرا علي المعلومات المفيده
                        	*

----------

